
Why are Chinese tech companies so much into raising pigs? - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/chinese-tech-companies-raising-pigs
======
marpstar
A few years back at a startup event I learned about SwineTech
([https://swinetechnologies.com](https://swinetechnologies.com)) as they're
Iowa-based (as am I). Tech is everywhere, even in super-niche industries.

